# What do you think of this case?



## vball1733 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey everyone what do you think about this case?

XG Box Viper2 10-Bay Aluminum Mid ATX Gaming Case
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CA-V2-***-R-CUSA

It seems like a nice case and I appreciate any imput you have!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Kinda cool looking in its own way, but I'm not a big fan of "cases with faces". As far as compatibility goes, it's excellent. It's pretty versatile and has good features.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

looks good might feel cheap due to the plastic contruction my friend had one similar and the negative thing was it was BIG, due to the face being wide it took up alot of space and was a PITA to lug around.

has good features looks good but in the end cases are personal preference


----------



## vball1733 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys I ordered this case today, it was a good price, looked nice and got decent ratings so here it is:

POWMAX CP8869-3 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 450W Power Supply"POWMAX CP8869-3 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 450W Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811145058


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice! IMO, this is a much better, more sophisticated looking case than the original Viper you were looking at. Enjoy it!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

looks good simple and clean like mine (but i broke my cover door off so now its uber modded)

id recommend looking at a psu different from the powmax at sometime cause those are usually not the best quality.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have a similar case older model but as said above dump the psu,i bought mine with it removed and got it discounted


----------

